# X Trail Horse Power



## serendib (Aug 5, 2005)

hey guys .. i read in the sri lankan nissan site tht the 2.5 ltr engine of the x trail delivers 180 bhp .. and then when i called them up they said the same .. but everywhere else i read .. it appears to say tht x trail has 165 bhp ?? ??


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Its been something that I have been looking into for some time now and only got partial response:

OBDII is part of the answer:
stricter/lower emisssions equipped X-Trail have 165 HP.


----------



## lamo (Aug 27, 2005)

Kilowatts x 1.34 = Horse power.

Specs on my 2.5L say that it has 132kw which makes 176.88hp and our emission control is quite strict here is Australia


----------

